# 3000K vs. 4000K, beamshots?



## rayman (Jan 7, 2010)

I want to buy a warm SST-90 but I don't know if to buy a W40M bin or a W30M bin. The first one is around 4000K and the second around 3000K. I really like my Q3-5A lights. So does anybody have a comparison of a 4000K and a 3000K light?. Is 3000K so much warmer?

Tried to find a beamshots the whole day but didn't find alot?

thanks,
rayman


----------



## Yoda4561 (Jan 8, 2010)

5A tint is around 4000-4500K, 3000 is like an overdriven incandescent light, much more yellow in color.


----------

